# Wieviel Diamanten brauch man um immer Highend-Ausrüstung zu haben?



## damonster1 (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wieder in ROM einsteigen. Nur ist mir nicht klar wieviele Diamanten man brauch um die Highenditems herzustellen. Da ich gerne im Highend-Bereich spiele, brauche ich auch die dazugehörige Ausrüstung. 

So, nehmen wir mal an ich bekomme einen neuen sehr guten Brustpanzer. Was muss ich da an Diamanten ausgeben um dieses Item zu einem, ich nenne es mal "Highend"-Item zu machen?

Kann man auch permanente Taschenplätze kaufen? Oder kann man die echt nur mieten?

Ein Mount kostet auch ja viele Diamanten. 

Mir ist nicht klar wieviel Diamanten man brauch für einen Charakter um ihn optimal auszurüsten. Mein derzeitiger Wissensstand sagt mir das es doch wesentich teurer ist als bei WoW,War oder AOC. Da zahlt man halt monatlich, bei ROM muss man dann ja bei jedem neuen ITEM da wieder Diamanten(>richtiges Geld) reinstecken. Ist das nicht viel zu teuer oder schätze ich das einfach nur falsch ein?

Kann man das mal bitte einer erklären?


----------



## Fließendes Blut (19. Juli 2009)

also ich würd nicht fragen wie viele diamanten man braucht sondern wie viele €ros drauf gehen xD, also je nach klasse variiert das natürlich, als ritter gibbste natürlich mehr aus als nen magier , weil ritter set unso viel seltener ist las stoff, und ritter braucht massig an ausdauer. also je nach klasse musst du schon par 100€ in das spiel stecken...
und das ist teurer als wow etc.^^


----------



## Zimiran (19. Juli 2009)

Du willst also im Endgame ne gute Figur machen?! Alle Instanzen von innen sehen und die Bosse legen?! Na dann spiel doch erstmal einen Char bis 50/50 hoch und ich bin mir sicher das sich einige deiner Fragen bis dahin erledigt haben.
Billig wirds nicht das kann ich dir schonmal sagen. Nur warum soll dir die Arbeit des kalkulierens und probierens mit Fusis und Itemstats jemand abnehmen? Ich finde es ist ein grosser Teil des Spielspaßes sich damit selber zu beschäftigen. Also geh zocken und häng nicht soviel im Forum ab.


----------



## damonster1 (19. Juli 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> also je nach klasse musst du schon par 100&#8364; in das spiel stecken...und das ist teurer als wow etc.^^



Ja okay haste Recht anstatt Diamanten korigiere ich es mal auf "Wieviel Geld muss ich in einem Char investieren". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist schade, aber da hat sich das Spiel für mich dann auch schon erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele derzeit einen Schurken und wollte dann später mal den Druiden spielen. Der scheint genau die richtige Klasse zu sein. Wenn ich aber jetzt schon höre ca. an die 100 &#8364;, nein danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zimiran, ich brauche zum leveln jetzt ein wenig länger wegen Arbeit. Wenn ich dann nachher auf Level 60 bin und dann bemerke das, dass Game zu teuer ist, war es für nur verschwendete Zeit und das will ich vermeiden.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. Juli 2009)

damonster schrieb:


> Ja okay haste Recht anstatt Diamanten korigiere ich es mal auf "Wieviel Geld muss ich in einem Char investieren".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du wärend des Levelns Spaß hast, ist es dann verschwendete Zeit?
Und falls du keinen Spaß hast, wieso solltest du es überhaupt spielen?


----------



## hoti82 (19. Juli 2009)

warum über hasupt diamaten/geld in diese spiel stecken ich finde das rom wenig fesselnd ist und die quests nur eunhgeitsbrei tötet sammel das für eindeutig das das game überteuert ist und ein end game char kostet einmalig um die 200 euro wobei man in der selben catory in wow schon  120 ausgeben hat wei man 4 wochen hochlvln rest farmen verbracht in raids un so, für mich ist rom eindeutigt das teuerste free to play mmo was es giebt.

 deswegen spiel den char erst mal hoch ich zocks zwischen durch und bin 17 und ich werde mir kaum noch geld investieren die 40 euro für reitiere und paar schmuck items schon happig waren. und paar möbel und hauserweiterung aber trotzdem werde ich net nen char drimmen um am end game teil zu nehmen.

 da es sich in meinen augen net lohnt jeden tag haufen stunden mit einheitsbrei zu verbringen story quest während schönner als dieser mikrige quest beschreibung von rom. das mach perfect world viel besser.  jede  quest hat ne story und ne geschicht steht hinter der aufgabe rom gleich null da war wow ja besser.

Mfg

Hoti

 also überlegs dir nochmal rom wieder anzufangen


----------



## kleinerKobold (20. Juli 2009)

Probier es selber aus! Lass dich nicht von den andren hier davon abhalten. Ich garantiere dir, dass wenn du dich ein wenig mit der Spielmechanik befasst, das Pimpen zu einer sehr interessanten Sache werden kann und je nachdem auch recht günstig ausfallen kann.

Was du als "High-End-Ausrüstung" betrachtest... davon hängt ab wie viel Geld du ausgibst.
60% der Spieler schätze ich, die im High-End-Bereich mitspielen haben keinen Cent im RoM investiert! (dazu zähle auch ich)

Dafür wird zwar etwas mehr Zeit benötigt als wenn du alles käufst aber die langwierigen Sachen muss sich dann doch jeder selbst erfarmen(wie Rüstungen oder Stats zum Erfarmen(außer du spielst auf einem PvP-Server... da ist alles kaufbar durch das Pvp-System, aber das ist ne andre Geschichte))

Und ja ich sagte keinen Cent, weil ich natürlich ein paar Dias zum Plusen meiner Rüstung ausgegeben habe. Allerdings kann man sich durchaus Dias selbst erarbeiten, wenn man ein wenig Gold erfarmt und Dias im Ah über die Gold<->Dia Transaktionen ersteigert. Somit war deine Frage nicht ganz falsch, da man auch Dias verwenden kann OHNE Geld auszugeben!

Pimpen muss man auch nicht mit "Makelosen", sondern man kann auch die NPC-Steine verwenden. Dabei werden dann halt 2 oder im besten Falle sogar nur 1 Slot auf dem Item belegt, aber du kannst durchaus hohes Niveu erreichen.

Probier es selbst aus. Wenn du weißt WIE dann kannst du auch High-End werden ohne einen Cent investiert zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. Juli 2009)

Ich unterschreibe den Post meines Vorgängers, du musst keinen Cent in das spiel stecken, und ein großteil jener die auch im endcontest mitmischen sind gratis oder mit ca.50€ (wo das permamount scho drin ist) dabei.
Der Itemshop in RoM ist in etwa sowas wie: Viagra fürs Ego, du kannst mal schnell mit n paar Euros pimpen, dich dann zur schau stellen, und wenn du merkst das sich keine Sau für deinen Schwanzvergleich intressiert, flamen was das Zeug hält weil du jaaa soooo viel Geld in RoM gesteckt hast...

Irgendwie geht aber meine Vermutung in eine andre Richtung, und zwar fällt es langsam auf das JEDESMAL wenn sich wer über den Kostenfaktor in RoM erkundigt SOFORT der erste Post ein absoluter schachsinn ist, der vorjammert wie scheiße RoM net etwa ist.
Sprecht ihr euch ab um euch hier wichtig zu machen?
Denke mal, weil JEDER TE sofort nur auf diesen 1. Schwachsinnspost antwortet und sagt dann ist RoM nix und schlecht...

Klingt nach einer Verschwörung der "Buffedmachtwerbungfürromitemshopundkassiertmilliarden-lobby" auf Buffed


----------



## damonster1 (20. Juli 2009)

Okay ich denke ich werde dann wieder anfangen wenn der Druide da ist, der interessiert mich wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Jogi1401 (20. Juli 2009)

damonster schrieb:


> Okay ich denke ich werde dann wieder anfangen wenn der Druide da ist, der interessiert mich wirklich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gut das du noch so lange warten wirst .... hoffentlich bist du bis dahin von deiner Idee ganz geheilt .... denn im sept. erscheint neben Aion ,Champions Online auch noch ein next gen F2P ... Allods http://de.allods.gpotato.eu/ad/

Und das Frogster nur auf max Gewinn raus ist kannst du in einem offenen Brief an die Aktionäre nachlesen wenn du auch noch ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://
        Kleines Update
  Liebe Aktionäre!

  Der Run der Kunden auf ‚Runes of Magic' ist ungebrochen. Inzwischen  haben wir die Schwelle von 1,5 Mio. registrierten Usern überschritten.  *Die Umsätze laufen gut - wir erwarten für den Juli trotz Sommerwetter  und Ferienzeit keinen Monatsumsatzrückgang.
* 
*Das ComputerBild-Spiele-Heft mit ‚Runes of Magic' auf der  Covermount*-DVD ist im Handel. *Das zweite PC-Games-Sonderheft exklusiv  über ‚Runes of Magic' kommt im August*. Das angekündigte verste große  Add-on ‚Chapter II – The Elven Prophecy' stößt bei Spielern und Presse  auf sehr positives Echo.

  Für Benelux haben wir (Frogster Europe) einen leistungsfähigen  Vermarktungspartner gewonnen. *Unsere Partner in Russland haben kürzlich  den Item Shop eröffnet, so dass nun die Umsätze anfangen zu laufen.* In  Frankreich und Spanien haben wir den Closed-Beta-Test begonnen. Der  Start des Open Beta-Tests samt Öffnung des Items Shops ist dort für den  28.07. geplant. Außerdem konnten wir Distributionspartner gewinnen,  sodass dort schon im September auch eine *Boxversion flächendeckend über  den Einzelhande*l verkauft werden wird, *um den Client breit zu streuen*.  Eine ganz *neue Marktanalyse* von PwC behauptet, dass die Märkte für  *Online-Games in Frankreich und Spanien inzwischen so stark gewachsen  sind*, dass sie im *Verhältnis zu Deutschland viel größer sind *als bis  dato bekannt war.

  In Korea machen wir (Frogster Asia) große Fortschritte in Richtung  Launch. Das Team vor Ort hat gerade die koreanische ‚Runes-of  Magic'-Website live geschaltet. Der koreanische Markt allein ist laut  der erwähnten PwC-Studie trotz der unverhältnismäßig geringeren  Bevölkerungszahl fast so groß sowohl wie Europa als auch wie USA  jeweils insgesamt.

*In den USA haben wir (Frogster America) im Juli neue Tagesumsatz- und  CCU-Rekorde *verzeichnet und konnten endlich bzgl. des wichtigen  Zahlungsmittels (prepaid) Gaming Cards Vertragsabschlüsse erzielen.  Diese kommen in wenigen Wochen in den Handel.

  Die angekündigte Research-Coverage wird vermutlich im August erscheinen. Wir sind gespannt darauf.

  Nur weil die Frage immer wieder kommt – wir verfügen über ausreichend  Liquidität und benötigen nach aktuellen Prognosen trotz unseres  Wachstums in absehbarer Zeit keine Kapitalerhöhung und beabsichtigen  auch keine solche.

  Ich bin in den nächsten beiden Wochen im Urlaub und bitte deshalb um  Nachsicht, wenn ich Ihre Emails nicht so zeitnah wie gewohnt  beantworten kann.

  Gruß



  Christoph Gerlinger
  CEO / Vorstandsvorsitzender

  Frogster Interactive Pictures AG
  Hardenbergstr. 9A · 10623 Berlin · Germany

  Tel   +49 (0)30-28 47 01 30 
  Fax   +49 (0)30-28 47 01 11 
  Mail   cgerlinger@frogster-ip.de 
  Web   www.frogster-interactive.de


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (20. Juli 2009)

naja du kannst auch auch ohne geld auszugeben in RoM gut sein :-/


----------



## Deleo (20. Juli 2009)

Ein Grund, warum ich das Versager Spiel nie spielen werde.
Gut das sich die Leute in wow nur vereinzelt rum treiben und ihren teuren ersteigerten Spektraltiger Posen.
Was für ein ziehl hat man in ROm?,  wenn es nicht das sammeln von rüstung ist.
Bekommt man bei den bossen in den instanzen Euros zurück ? lol


----------



## damonster1 (20. Juli 2009)

hhm, allod kannte ich jetzt nicht aber werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Aion finde ich persönlich total mies. Stellt für mich keine Option da.


----------



## ChesterRoM (20. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> gut das du noch so lange warten wirst .... hoffentlich bist du bis dahin von deiner Idee ganz geheilt .... denn im sept. erscheint neben Aion ,Champions Online auch noch ein next gen F2P ... Allods http://de.allods.gpotato.eu/ad/
> 
> Und das Frogster nur auf max Gewinn raus ist kannst du in einem offenen Brief an die Aktionäre nachlesen wenn du auch noch ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst.



schonmal von einer Firma gehört die nicht auf Gewinn aus ist? Die musst du mir zeigen!!
denkst du in Allouds wirds keinen Itemshop geben? Träumer, gpotatoe ist auch ne Firma 
und auch die wollen Kohle machen, denkst du die bringen ein Spiel raus nur weil sie uns 
alle so lieb haben. Jetzt aber echt ma, zeig mir den Mond wo du wohnst, dahinter
will ich auch wohnen


----------



## SirDarkness (20. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> gut das du noch so lange warten wirst .... hoffentlich bist du bis dahin von deiner Idee ganz geheilt .... denn im sept. erscheint neben Aion ,Champions Online auch noch ein next gen F2P ... Allods
> 
> Und das Frogster nur auf max Gewinn raus ist kannst du in einem offenen Brief an die Aktionäre nachlesen wenn du auch noch ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst.
> 
> ...




gpotato ist genau so auf Gewinn aus und meist sogar noch viel schlimmer, da *musst* du um ins Highend Bereich zu kommen Item Shop benutzen da die Q fast keine XP geben.

Lol und wie kommst du bitteschön an so eine Mail, wo sogar noch Rechtschreibfehler drin sind.


----------



## Jogi1401 (20. Juli 2009)

SirDarkness schrieb:


> Lol und wie kommst du bitteschön an so eine Mail, wo sogar noch Rechtschreibfehler drin sind.



sry , quellenangabe vergessen hab ... wir hiermit nachgeholt .... 

http://www.wallstreet-online.de/diskussion...e-vor-explosion

bissel runterscrollen da ist dann das original


----------



## Tardok (20. Juli 2009)

Ohne viel Geld zu investieren in RoM gut sein, ist definitiv möglich...solange man auf lvl 50 CL/MA gehen kann, was ohne Geld gaanz locker geht.
Mit einem Quäntchen Glück droppen dort viele gute Stats (natürlich muiss man auch oft gehen,aber man kann ja nichts anderes machen, außer inis gehen -jaja Arnena, BG mal außen vor genommen) und diese Stats kann man (wenn man auf einem PvP Server spielt) ohne selbst Diamanten Kosten zu haben verkaufen. Auf einem PvE Server muss man natürlich erst einen Manastein machen, was aber manchmal nur 27 Dias kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sich die Stat-Preise ansieht (Alle cleanen Ver-Stats ~100-400 Dias), kann man sich gleich mal nach ca. 2-3 verkäufen ein Mount leisten oder ein Paar Steine zum Uppen seines Equips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoti82 (20. Juli 2009)

mann sollte aber die item preise betrachten wenn ich 20 euro in perfect world kaufe kann ich mir entweder ein fulg ein reiter wie lautere kleinere sachen leisten in rom grad mal ein reitier un bissel grimsgrams. des witeren ist die exendet von perfect world einmallig die bestelösung: 1.client dvd 2. ingame items 3. pw cash für 20 euro items haben aber wert von 40 euro. desweiteren bietet perfectworld mehr storie


----------



## Jogi1401 (20. Juli 2009)

Tardok schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Stat-Preise ansieht (Alle cleanen Ver-Stats ~100-400 Dias), kann man sich gleich mal nach ca. 2-3 verkäufen ein Mount leisten oder ein Paar Steine zum Uppen seines Equips
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was machst wenn das system mal zusammenbricht ? das was du da beschreibst kann nur eine kleine Anzahl von Spielern machen die anderen schauen in die Röhre .....


----------



## CCow (20. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> gut das du noch so lange warten wirst .... hoffentlich bist du bis dahin von deiner Idee ganz geheilt .... denn im sept. erscheint neben Aion ,Champions Online auch noch ein next gen F2P ... Allods http://de.allods.gpotato.eu/ad/
> 
> Und das Frogster nur auf max Gewinn raus ist kannst du in einem offenen Brief an die Aktionäre nachlesen wenn du auch noch ein wenig zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst.


Wie schon von anderen gesagt, es ist doch naiv einer Firma Gewinnbestreben vorzuwerfen! Natürlich lebt RoM davon, dass einige Spieler im Item-Shop Geld ausgeben, was glaubst du denn wer das ganze sonst bezahlen soll?
Allods jetzt als super-duper-tolles "next-gen f2p" zu Preisen ist doch ein Scherz. 
Sowohl Rappelz als auch Flyff, welche ich bis jetzt von gpotato gespielt habe, sind im High-End-Bereich ohne Geldinvestition absolut unspielbar! Dahingegen hat man bei RoM mit etwas Zeitaufwand die Möglichkeit sich Diamanten übers AH zu erfarmen. Mein Bruder ist mit seinem level 43 Mage, der noch nichtmal die High-Level-Instances farmen konnte schon 100 Diamanten erfarmt. Das ist 1/3 Permamount. Bis Level 50 wird er das fast fertig haben und nach ein paar Runs ist es gekauft.
Ich kenne absolut kein f2p-Spiel, welches weniger aufdringlich zum Geldausgeben hinweist als Runes of Magic!

Zum Ersteller:
Ich kann nur unterschreiben, was andere schon gesagt haben. Sobald du auf Level 50 bist, was du innerhalb von ein paar Tagen bis wenigen Wochen schaffen solltest bei deinen Ambitionen, kommst du mit etwas Zeitaufwand auch ohne Geldausgeben klar, easy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CCow


----------



## CCow (20. Juli 2009)

hoti82 schrieb:


> mann sollte aber die item preise betrachten wenn ich 20 euro in perfect world kaufe kann ich mir entweder ein fulg ein reiter wie lautere kleinere sachen leisten in rom grad mal ein reitier un bissel grimsgrams. des witeren ist die exendet von perfect world einmallig die bestelösung: 1.client dvd 2. ingame items 3. pw cash für 20 euro items haben aber wert von 40 euro. desweiteren bietet perfectworld mehr storie


Perfect World bietet weder mehr Inhalt noch mehr Story. Es bietet anscheinend maximal einladende Möglichkeiten für Minderjährige Geld für ein Computerspiel auszugeben. Die Dinge die du dort nur! durch echte Euros bekommst, kannst du bei RoM auch so bekommen. Und dass du, der nach eigenen Angaben nicht übertrieben solvent ist, da dein Geld reinsteckst kann ich nicht wirklich positiv sehen.


----------



## McDamn (20. Juli 2009)

Um das ganze nochmal zusammenzufassen und noch meine Meinnung rein zu bringen. Muss ich sagen also ich bin jetzt in Runes of Magic erst lvl 34 und habe nur durch Täglich 1/2 Stunde Rostoffe farmen und im Ah verkaufen schon genug Gold reinbekommen um mir 100 Dias im Ah zu kaufen. Es ist wirklich überhaupt kein Problem in RoM an gute Item´s oder Mount´s zu kommen, du investierst einfach nur mehr Zeit als die Geld-Geber. Du weisst abre dafür das du was geleistet hast und bei anderen MMo´s hast du entweder dieselbe Möglichkeit indem du Geld ausgibst Stark zu werden oder durch Zeitaufwand. Das ist aber der Sinn der Sache das ein Spiel dich bei Laune hält.
Und Sotrytechnisch muss ich sagen klar bietet RoM nicht die Story eines WoW allerdings muss man bedenken das WoW seine Vorgänger im Strategie Genre hat. Hätte WoW von 0 angefangen hätten die niemals eine so umfassende Story gebracht ins MMo. Und Rom bietet mit den Epischen Questreihen die leider nicht so Zahlreich sind doch auch teilweise eine Geschichte die nichteinmal so schlecht ist.
Im insgesamten muss man sagen RoM ist vielleicht nicht das beste MMo aber es bietet Content der auch ohne Geld erreichbar ist und gut gemacht wurde.


----------



## WR^Velvet (20. Juli 2009)

PW und mehr Story. I fall gleich vom Stuhl.
Hab PW selbst lv70+ gespielt und weiß mit Sicherheit das PW mit ner umfangreichen Story mal rein garnix zu tun hat.
Ich sag nur 2 Quests pro level die dir 10% geben und dann 90% grinden schreit nicht gerade nach ner aufwändigen Geschichte.
Im Gegensatz zu RoM hast selbst mit 50/50 noch den Arsch voller Questen.
PW ist nun mal der Typische Asiagrinder wie es zu hauf gibt auf dem Markt. Für RoM keine wirklich ernst zunehmende Konkurenz.

In PW sind die Items zwar etwas günstiger, zumindest auf den ersten Blick, aber dafür hebeln diese das Ballancing extremst aus.
In RoM gibbet keine Hieros die deine HP/MP mal ebend komplett füllen wenns unter die hälfte geht.
Und die Hieros kannst in Zhenpartys on Mass rausschleudern was dann dein Konto sicherlich dankt.
Man kann sich hier auch nicht die kompletten Mats im CS kaufen um alles zu craften.
Fakt ist in PW wirst dein Geld auf jeden Fall schneller los als in RoM.
Hier gibts Zeug zum Pimpen und nen paar Mounts und das wars auch schon mit dem richtig nützlichen Zeug.
Alles andere muß man sich trotzdem hart erarbeiten.

Dennoch kann auch RoM, wie jedes andere F2P Game auch, zur kostenfalle werden wenn man sich keine Limits setzt.

Back to Topic.
Um in RoM immer up to Date zu sein was die Ausrüstung angeht muß man nicht mal viel Geld investieren wenn man dazu auch sehr aktiv spielt.
Klar kann man auch Dias on Mass kaufen und sich trotz eines geringen Spielpensums die Items so besorgen.
Dann hoffe ich allerdings das du einen gut bezahlten Job hast, denn das wird teuer.
Wenn du aktiv spielst und die Economy etwas zu deinen gunsten nutzt kommst du mit 10-20€ im Monat locker aus und hast immer angemessenes Equipment.


----------



## Jogi1401 (20. Juli 2009)

Entweder wollt oder könnt ihr das alle nicht verstehn .....
*
Diamanten *sind das zahlungsmittel in RoM . Diese kann man in erster linie *NUR über Euros* erwerben danach dann wandern sie ins
AH um sie in *ingamegold *zu tauschen um die *Preise  *welche die "_ich bezahl kein cent_" Spieler verlangen . Das müßen diese Spieler ja tun um an die ingamewährung *Diamanten *ran zu kommen . 

Soweit so gut ....

Nun aber denken sich die Personen a b c usw ....hmm warum soll ich eigentlich 100te von euros in so ein Spiel stecken innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Das was ich hier in 3 Monaten an Geld reingesteckt habe dafür könnte ich in einem Abo mmorpg ein ganzes Jahr oder sogar länger spielen . Das wiederum denken sich dann immer mehr Spieler und , hoppala , es kommen *keine frischen Diamanten* mehr ins Spiel . Niemand bezahlt mehr die utopischen Preise im AH da niemand mehr diese massen an Gold hat weil ja keiner mehr *Diamanten gegen Gold *tauscht. Genau an dieser Stelle bricht das system zusammen .

Damit möchte ich einfach nur darauf hinweisen das dieses F2P model für einige wenige wirklich kostenlos ist *ABER* die breite masse *MUSS* das 3 oder 4 fache in ein solches Spiel stecken im vergleich zu einem Abo Mmoropg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Edit / Nachtrag :*

Zu köstlich , grad von einem Aktionär gelesen :
_
Optimistisch bin ich jedoch bei den Einnahmen und der Nachfrage nach ROM. Der Druck für ROM Geld auszugeben steigt mit der Höhe des erreichen Avatar-LVL und so treffen nun immer mehr Spieler auf die "Notwendigkeit" auch Geld auszugeben. Verstärkt wird der Eindruck steigender Einnahmen auch dadurch, dass man auch immer öfter selbst niedrigstufige Spieler mit kostenpflichtigen Inhalten sieht.

 Spannend werden wohl noch die Schulferien. Kommen Horden von nichtzahlenden Kids auf die Server oder explodieren die Einnahmen, weil den taschengeldbeladenen Kids langweilig ist_


----------



## Pyrodimi (21. Juli 2009)

Also das was du da postest is wohl zum lachen, der Aktionär hat aber leider recht, der Druck wächst, aber nicht das Spiel macht das sondern der Spieler selbst.
Man stellt sich selbst unter Druck und kauft Dias´.
Gründe? Naja keine Geduld oder einfach kein logisches Denkvermögen.
Dias sind auch in erster Linie nur durch Euros zu bekommen. NA UND? Es wird immer wen geben der sich das Spielen erleichtern will und sich n Vorteil verschaffen möchte, und schonmal drann gedacht das dies auch für Goldseller Lukrativ ist? Wer weiß wer weiß vlt setzen genau die auch ne Menge DIAS rein verkaufen die gegen Gold und verkaufen genau das Gold wieder gewinnbringend weiter? Aber da du anscheinend ne wirtschaftliche Niete bist, kaufe bitte nie wieder was zu essen zu trinken, tanke nicht mehr, fahre mit keinen Öffis mehr, lebe nackt und ohne Identität in der freien Natur...dann kann auch kein Aktionär dir aufn Schlipps treten.
An deiner Stelle würd ich auch gleich anfangen und den PC ausn Fenster schmeissen und das Internet kappen...da hat sich n Aktionär schon ausgemalt was er an dir verdient...


----------



## hoti82 (21. Juli 2009)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> PW und mehr Story. I fall gleich vom Stuhl.
> Hab PW selbst lv70+ gespielt und weiß mit Sicherheit das PW mit ner umfangreichen Story mal rein garnix zu tun hat.
> Ich sag nur 2 Quests pro level die dir 10% geben und dann 90% grinden schreit nicht gerade nach ner aufwändigen Geschichte.
> Im Gegensatz zu RoM hast selbst mit 50/50 noch den Arsch voller Questen.
> ...


 das schön und gut aber rom emfinde ich  schlimmer und ich weis nicht wie du es siehst 2 quest pro lvl ? ich hab duntzende quests weil ich mich net so doof anstelle und denke das das alles ist wenn man sich richtig umschaut hat pw nen haufen quests. des weiteren ist rom in meinen augen ein schlimmerer asia grinder als pw. weil selbst von chinsen stammt und nur für die deutschen und europa user umgestaltet wurde. des weiteren sehe ich selbst bei rom macken die ich glaub seine position nicht rechtfertigen pw hat in der ganzen welt weit mehr als 3mille an player und stellt für rom schon ne gefahr da ich hab  schon soviele  mmmos getest und bis jetzt ist unter den gratis pw und domo meine favoriten. rom fällt durch wie last chos, 4 story etc. das einzige was  noch cool ist was bei uns aber nie kommen wird is digimon online. Und rom ist im großen und ganzen teuree als die  ganzen andern games was die diamten preis angeht. und wems spass macht solls dauer zocken für mich ist rom nur game für zwischen durch max 1-2 stunden um ein lvl zu machen danach kehrt schon wieder die öde ein die ich nach ausgiebigen testen von hrdo und warhammer  auch gefühlt hab nur bei pw hatte ich  wirklich ne com erlebt in den anderen fehlte sie mir voll und man hat ewig gruppen suchen müssen is bei rom net anders. ne sehr gute com hat domo. und da wird romo nie ran kommen in sachen com das die so spitze wird wie da und in wow. ich bin so alt hab soviele mmos in meiner laufbahn gespielt und viele haben mich echt entäuscht. Rom zählt zwar net zu aber ich lobes es net zum himmel weil da noch sehr viel getan werden muss um zu primus zu machen. und  2 grafik wirkt bei rom pixelig selbt mit shader etc meiner karte  selbst l2 sieht da besser aus auf max einstellung.

Rom wird nur geheipt andere games nicht oft ist aber der hipe der falsche weg siehe hellgate loden.

 Mann sollte  sich die games ankucken die gar keine werbung bekommen oder  wenig viel werbung heist auch viel abschaum in der com.. des weiteren lade dir doch mal 80 euro an diemanten was bekommt man dafür ingame im gegenwert 3000 diamanten. in meinen augen gehört die preis struktur bei rom richtig überarbeitet.. 2 viel zu itemshop news sehe ich in pw und anderen games seltener. frogster muss probs haben den sie sind neben flyforfun die einzigen die das   zu pefection bringen jede woche neuer gram wers soll das alles den kaufen?

 und super das diese hiergramme in pw so oft brauchst ich brauch vielleicht 1 alle 10-15 lvl
 aber nur weil ich jede quest mache die es giebt. und erst dann blickt man hinters game. wers falsch angeht  wie du hat nur 2 quests pro lvl warst wohl zu faul zum suchen.


----------



## Jogi1401 (21. Juli 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Also das was du da postest is wohl zum lachen, der Aktionär hat aber leider recht, der Druck wächst, aber nicht das Spiel macht das sondern der Spieler selbst.
> *
> Man stellt sich selbst unter Druck und kauft Dias*´.


_
Gut ok die Spieler leveln langsam und gemütlich , keiner kauft sich Dias ... hups ... keiner sieht jemals eine Zwergenini aufwärts von innen ... So wäre es nach deinem System .... Dias bestimmen nunmal das Spiel !_ 



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Gründe? Naja keine Geduld oder einfach kein logisches Denkvermögen.
> Dias sind auch in erster Linie nur durch Euros zu bekommen. NA UND? Es wird immer wen geben der sich das Spielen erleichtern will und sich n Vorteil verschaffen möchte,* und schonmal drann gedacht das dies auch für Goldseller Lukrativ ist? Wer weiß wer weiß vlt setzen genau die auch ne Menge DIAS rein verkaufen die gegen Gold und verkaufen genau das Gold wieder gewinnbringend weiter? Aber da du anscheinend ne wirtschaftliche Niete bist*,




1 Mio RoM Gold kosten beim "Chinafarmer" 15,24 Euro 
1 Dia kostet im Ah ~ 20 k Gold 

1000000 : 20000 = 50 

Somit bekommt man für 1 Mio Rom Gold 50 Dias 

50 Dias kosten im FrogsterShop umgerechnet 2,50 Euro 

_hmm ja interessant ... da kauft dann der "chinafarmer" 100 Dias für 4,99 Euro , kauft sich damit dann ingame 2 Mio Gold und verhökert diese dann für 30,48 - macht einen gewinn von *25,49 Euro* !_ 

Würde mich dann ja nicht wundern wenn da Frogster auch seine Finger mit im Spiel hat denn sie lassen die Goldeselling Bots ja den ganzen Tag fröhlich rumspammen .

Also wie man es dreht und wendet das ganze ist eine sau teure angelegenheit !



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> kaufe bitte nie wieder was zu essen zu trinken, tanke nicht mehr, fahre mit keinen Öffis mehr, lebe nackt und ohne Identität in der freien Natur...dann kann auch kein Aktionär dir aufn Schlipps treten.
> An deiner Stelle würd ich auch gleich anfangen und den PC ausn Fenster schmeissen und das Internet kappen...da hat sich n Aktionär schon ausgemalt was er an dir verdient...



_so und zu dem Absatz hier erspare ich mir mal jeden Komentar ._


Es steht ganz außer Frage das der Entwickler und der Publisher Geld verdienen möchte das sei ihm ja auch gegönnt , ABER doch bitte nicht zu diesem Preis ..... Es wurde ja schon oft genug errechnet das ein derzeitiger Highchar lvl 50/50 ca 150 Euro in den char stecken muss um bestehn zu können . Und das für nur einen einzigen Char ... Und es geht ja noch weiter , lvl cap wird angehoben die Inis werde logischer Weise wieder um einiges schwerer und somit geht es dann womöglich in die 300 Euro und mehr für einen Char .
Und seinen wir mal ehrlich 50/50 macht man gut und gern in 1-2 Monaten .... und das rechne dir mal um ....

Kaufst du dir jetzt zB Herr der Ringe Online bezahlst du für das Grundspiel 9 Euro und hast 30 Spieltage frei , nach ca 2 Wochen wenn du schnell bist aber eher nach einem Monat kaufst Du dir dann noch die Erweiterung Moria für 40 Euro inkl 60 Spieltage frei . So nun haben wir 49 Euro auf der Uhr für 90 Spieltage .... der laufende Monat kostet dann 12 Euro  . Um dann auf die 150 Euro in RoM zu kommen kannst du noch weiter komplett 8,5 Monate das Abo Spiel spielen ..... also alles zusammen über 1 Jahr .


----------



## reappy (21. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> Es steht ganz außer Frage das der Entwickler und der Publisher Geld verdienen möchte das sei ihm ja auch gegönnt , ABER doch bitte nicht zu diesem Preis ..... Es wurde ja schon oft genug errechnet das ein derzeitiger Highchar lvl 50/50 ca 150 Euro in den char stecken muss um bestehn zu können . Und das für nur einen einzigen Char ... Und es geht ja noch weiter , lvl cap wird angehoben die Inis werde logischer Weise wieder um einiges schwerer und somit geht es dann womöglich in die 300 Euro und mehr für einen Char .
> Und seinen wir mal ehrlich 50/50 macht man gut und gern in 1-2 Monaten .... und das rechne dir mal um ....
> 
> Kaufst du dir jetzt zB Herr der Ringe Online bezahlst du für das Grundspiel 9 Euro und hast 30 Spieltage frei , nach ca 2 Wochen wenn du schnell bist aber eher nach einem Monat kaufst Du dir dann noch die Erweiterung Moria für 40 Euro inkl 60 Spieltage frei . So nun haben wir 49 Euro auf der Uhr für 90 Spieltage .... der laufende Monat kostet dann 12 Euro  . Um dann auf die 150 Euro in RoM zu kommen kannst du noch weiter komplett 8,5 Monate das Abo Spiel spielen ..... also alles zusammen über 1 Jahr .


Das F2P Spiele um einiges teurer sind als abo Spiele ist kein geheimnis, und wurde auch schon zig mal vorgerechnet.
Die Leute wollen es halt nicht wahr haben weil ja F2P drauf steht.
Und ja es gibt leute die gratis spielen, aber die meisten bezahlen sehr viel geld dafür, und der durchschnitt ergibt sich aus den nicht zahlenden und zahlenden kunden.
Auch gibt es leute die mit second world reich wurden (so 5-6 leute), und im glauben daran das dass jeder kann mussten hunterte leute insolvenz anmelden, wären die breite masse eben richtig viel geld ausgegeben hat.

Und unterm Strich bleibt nur eines: Das spiel ist F2P und jeder kann es gratis spielen. Wenn aber die mehrheit der Spieler auch F2P macht wird das spiel ziehmlich schnell die Pforden schließen da die Firma Geld verdienen will.
Die mehrheit der spieler wird immer dafür zahlen müssen, und im schnitt sicherlich mehr als 15 EUR im monat.


----------



## hoti82 (21. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> _
> Gut ok die Spieler leveln langsam und gemütlich , keiner kauft sich Dias ... hups ... keiner sieht jemals eine Zwergenini aufwärts von innen ... So wäre es nach deinem System .... Dias bestimmen nunmal das Spiel !_
> 
> 
> ...




des weiteren kann man bei hdro ja noch 250 euro hinlegen und ein lifetime abo abschliessen und dauerhaft sein leben lang gratis zocken. das ist das geilste inovation die ich jeh gesehn hab eine lebenslange gratis spiele mitgliedschaft nur die content erweiterungen musss man noch bezahlen.

rom ist das teuerste Free to Play game , genauso so teuer wie FlyForFun und Rappelz und wenn spiele so teuer sind zahlen weniger user ein für chashshop wenn die item preise stimmen laden sich mehr user diamanten cash etc.


----------



## Pyrodimi (21. Juli 2009)

Ich kipp fast aus den latschen aber vor lauter lachen über soviel dummheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würd mal sagen hier haben 100% aller die sagen RoM is teuer (oder das teuerste) noch nie n F2P gezockt oder? Hier wird schwachsinn verzapft das sich die Balken verbiegen, halbwahrheiten erzählt und ein Spiel an den Pranger gestellt nur weil damit wer Geld verdienen will.
Ich spiel RoM gern zwischendurch, ich bin 50/50 dackel auch überall mit und hab netmal n Permamount ...
Auch der Spruch: die breite Masse zahlt...is absolut Schwachsinnig, was hattet ihr den in Mathe? is ein 20-30% Satz die breite Masse? Dann solltet ihr vlt mal NAchhilfe in der Sonderschule nehmen, weil da die wenigsten! (70-80%) kein bzw nur einmalig Geld investiert.
Vote for Close Solche Threads sind doch nur Nährboden für solche Wichtigtuer ohne Ahnung


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (21. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> Würde mich dann ja nicht wundern wenn da Frogster auch seine Finger mit im Spiel hat denn sie lassen die Goldeselling Bots ja den ganzen Tag fröhlich rumspammen .



Ich darf dir mal fröhlich widersprechen.. Goldseller werden gebannt wenn sie gemeldet werden.

Problematisch an der Angelegenheit ist, dass sich in einem F2P Spiel (oder selbst in WoW wo es kostenlose Testaccounts gibt)  nun mal jeder ruck zuck einen neuen Account erstellen kann.

Heißt also:

-Goldseller wird gebannt

- 1 Minute später hat er nen neuen Account ( wenn der nicht schon vorher existierte) und spammt weiter bis er erneut gemeldet wird


Wer auf http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/news,id753,...goldfarmer.html die News liest wird sicher davon gehört haben, dass es zu Testzwecken einen ingame-GM gibt/gab den jeder anflüstern kann mit Name/Gebiet/Channel des Goldsellers. Ob sich das System behauptet steht noch in der Zukunft. 

Ich möchte jedenfalls sagen, dass etwas gegen Goldspammer unternommen wird.. nur leider ist es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.

Zum Thema IP-Sperre gegen Goldseller :

Man stelle sich vor die vermögende Oma Gertrud will sich eines Morgens mit Ihrem 50/50 char in dem 1 Mio. Euro stecken einloggen, kann dies aber nicht, da Sie ausgerechnet die IP des Goldsellers von gestern zugewiesen bekommen hat. Sie regt sich natürlich zu recht vollkommen auf und bombardiert den Support mit 500 Tickets warum sie auf einmal nicht mehr ins Spiel kommt.

Will damit sagen: IP-Sperre geht nicht, da man nicht weiß ob die Goldseller von einer festen IP aus arbeiten oder von einer täglich wechselnden ( 24-Stunden-disconnect lässt grüßen). Diese wird dann nach einem Wechsel einem anderen Anschluss zugeordnet, der nichts verbrochen hat und einfach nur Spielen möchte.

(Ich gehe hier bewusst nicht auf Länderspezifische IP-Adressen ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Norus97 (21. Juli 2009)

hallo erstmal 
spielt doch einfach alle guild wars ist zwar pro spiel 20-40€ aber für immer kostenlos und es gibt keinen item shop da haben alle was davon..
mfg Norus


----------



## Jogi1401 (21. Juli 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ich darf dir mal fröhlich widersprechen.. Goldseller werden gebannt wenn sie gemeldet werden.



achtung Verschwörungstheorie ...(genau wie die Itemshopwerbung von Buffed)

Hey Leute haut mal die meldung raus das wir Goldseller sperren wenn sie gemeldet werde so denken die dummen User wir tun was dagegen ...das wir aber 100000 weiter Bots in der hinterhand haben wissen die ja nicht


----------



## hoti82 (21. Juli 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> achtung Verschwörungstheorie ...(genau wie die Itemshopwerbung von Buffed)
> 
> Hey Leute haut mal die meldung raus das wir Goldseller sperren wenn sie gemeldet werde so denken die dummen User wir tun was dagegen ...das wir aber 100000 weiter Bots in der hinterhand haben wissen die ja nicht


 1 goldseller spammen weil gekauft wird
2 wird nicht gekauft gold seller weg
 3 leute stellt einfach die käufe bei goldseller ein füher oder später verschwinden die von ganz allein . nur solange die damit geld scheffeln können bleiben sie

 z.b pw ist volkommen spamm frei dort giebt es keine goldseller bis auf 1 einzigen und der macht nicht mal werbung der vertickt seind gold über ebay.

 wenn ihr dieses theman bei  rom schon nervig findet schaut euch mal wow oder flyforfun dort spammen die im sekunden tackt euch 10 verschieden firmen voll


----------



## Fusie (21. Juli 2009)

Sommerloch mal wieder... Frage durchlesen, erste Antwort(en) durchlesen, dann einfach nur lachen.

Entweder man spielt RoM und weiss, dass man auch ohne großen Geldeinsatz spielen und hochwertige Ausrüstung haben kann, oder man nuckelt sich irgendeinen erzählten Blödsinn aus den Fingern und "untermauert" diesen noch mit Post über irgendwelche anderen eigenen Forenaccounts.

Meine Fresse, was muss euch langweilig sein in euren Spielchen, das ihr hier so einen geistigen Müll zusammen trollen müsst.

*AION*, wird auch wie andere Spielchen auf der Nase landen, wer glaubt das es in WoW viele Bots und Cheater gibt, na der wird sich da erst Recht noch ordentlich umgucken, gab es ja auch etliche Meldungen zu, bisher keine große Reaktion vom Hersteller was dagegen unternommen wird.
Ansonsten, NCSoft, gute SciFi Spiele bekommen sie nicht auf die Reihe bzw. stampfen sie der Reihe nach ein, aber diesen Fantasy SCHEISS drücken sie immer wieder raus... na klasse, wer von denen noch was kauft ist wirklich selbst schuld.

*WoW*, wer sich in RoM über angebliche Abzocke aufregt, sollte mal zur letzten Meldung hüpfen in der nun großspurig angekündigt wurde, das man nun alle 3 Tage von Server zu Server hüpfen kann...
Da läuft doch jedem egoistischen Abzocker direkt das Wasser im Mund zusammen, heute hier eine Gilde um Loot X bescheissen, morgen dort Loot Y der nächsten Gilde unter der Nase weg klauen - super Lösung Blizzard, aber hey, Hauptsache der Rubel rollt!
Auf langjährige Kunden, die nur artig ihren Monatsbeitrag zahlen, setzt man doch eh einen großen Haufen ... es zählt nur das immer schön genug Geld rein kommt, egal wie.
Täglicher Fraktionswechsel für nur 9,99 &#8364;uro ist sicher auch schon in fester Planung.

*Diablo 3* und *Starcraft 2* können sie auch gleich behalten, so wie WoW derzeit gemolken wird, erhalten die von mir keinen einzigen weiteren Cent, das Geld stecke ich dann lieber in irgendwelche anderen Spiele wo die Hersteller noch ehrlich dahinter stehen und nicht jeden Tag überlegen wie sie die Spieler noch mehr abzocken können.

*WAR*, na die werden auch noch einige Patches brauchen bis das endlich mal flüssig läuft, im Moment warten wohl alle noch auf den Flächenschadennerf, oder war der schon?

*HdRo*, einzige Spiel wo man sich wirklich vor verneigen kann, die haben ihre Nische gefunden und eine an sich nette Community, wird hoffentlich so bleiben und dürfte mit eine Anlaufstelle werden, wenn WoW endlich ganz den Bach runter geht.

*Champions Online*, kann man so noch nichts zu sagen, da muss erstmal eine frei bespielbare Version da sein...

*Starwars the old Republic*, vom Trailer ausgehend wird das wohl sicher eine ganze Menge Kleinkinder anziehen, die dann direkt als Sith alle umrocken wollen...
Dann natürlich irgendwann eins böse auf die Nase bekommen und dann geht das Geschrei um Nerfs los...
Wobei ich hoffe das die genug Zeit haben, das Spiel auch wirklich reif und nicht halbgar auf den Markt zu bringen, das dürfte sicher einige Spieler von WoW abziehen und dann wachen die bei Blizzard und Activision vielleicht auch mal auf.

Na ja, Thread liest sich wie Flasche leer und habe fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogi1401 (21. Juli 2009)

das lustige ist ja hier brauchen goldseller nicht mal was für ihr geld tun....und der rein gewinn für NIX tun ist enorm hoch in diesem Froschspiel ..... 100 Dias für 4,99 Euro , kaufen sich damit dann ingame 2 Mio Gold erwirtschaften diese dann für 30,48 - macht einen gewinn von 25,49 Euro und das für nix tun echt nen guter Lohn .... sollte man sich echt mal überlegen ^^


----------



## Jogi1401 (21. Juli 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> *HdRo*, einzige Spiel wo man sich wirklich vor verneigen kann, die haben ihre Nische gefunden und eine an sich nette Community, wird hoffentlich so bleiben und dürfte mit eine Anlaufstelle werden, wenn WoW endlich ganz den Bach runter geht.




darum habe ich ja auch HdRo als rechenBsp rangezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in dem Punkt stimme ich dir voll zu ....und auch das Aion ein reines BOT Spiel wird stimme ich dir auch zu .... NC-Soft - Lineage 2 kommt mir da dirket in denn sinn ..ist ja fast das selbe nur mit Flügel (lach) bzw die dollen innovativen Flügel gab es bzw gibt es schon lange in Perfect World ^^


----------



## mh0 (21. Juli 2009)

eigentlich kann man (fast) alles im item shop auch im spiel beim dementschprechend langen spielen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derechtesaroman (21. Juli 2009)

hoti82 schrieb:


> warum über hasupt diamaten/geld in diese spiel stecken ich finde das rom wenig fesselnd ist und die quests nur eunhgeitsbrei tötet sammel das für eindeutig das das game überteuert ist und ein end game char kostet einmalig um die 200 euro wobei man in der selben catory in wow schon  120 ausgeben hat wei man 4 wochen hochlvln rest farmen verbracht in raids un so, für mich ist rom eindeutigt das teuerste free to play mmo was es giebt.
> 
> deswegen spiel den char erst mal hoch ich zocks zwischen durch und bin 17 und ich werde mir kaum noch geld investieren die 40 euro für reitiere und paar schmuck items schon happig waren. und paar möbel und hauserweiterung aber trotzdem werde ich net nen char drimmen um am end game teil zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Bei Perfekt World sollte man aber Englisch können das ist immernoch zu 99% nicht in Deutsch obwohl die tolle Firma schon seit Anfang des Jahres damit wirbt das es jetzt in Deutsch sein sol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (21. Juli 2009)

hoti82 schrieb:


> das mach perfect world viel besser



jup kenne PW....is echt cool
hab dort PWI gezockt und jetzt JD...ESO nur angetestet aber ned mein ding
aber jede Quest hat ne Story...
sau cool


----------



## RoM-Fan (22. Juli 2009)

Hab mir jetzt vieles hier durchgelesen. 

In über 20 FreetoPlay Gams, die ich gespielt habe, bräuchte man viel Geld, um irgendwie die Quests zu schaffen. In RoM braucht man nicht viele Diamanten. Vieles kann man im Spiel kaufen, ohne echten Geld. Bin Level 42 und habe mir mit Level 26 ein Mount gekauft und ein paar Sachen, du hast auch im Spiel einen blauen Beutel, der dir sehr viele Item Shop Gegenstände gibt, diese du für später aufheben kannst, obwohl in den späteren Levels wieder was neues dazukommt, von diesem Beutel, den jeder hat. (Spielen und kapieren, was ich meine) - zum Ende - man braucht nicht viel Geld, eigentlich auch garnix!! par 100€, so ein scheiß! Wen ich so was höre, auch, denk du so wie du willst. Ich habe super Spaß, Level gut, kaufe Diamanten im AH, habe mir zwei mal Diamanten gekafut, Sammle immer Phirusmünzen, weil ich viel EP will, so Automatisch im Item Shop mit diesen Münzen kaufen. Und, und, und...


----------



## Lwellewhyn (23. Juli 2009)

Wer halbwegs wirtschaften kann, braucht keine XXX Euros! Ich will überhaupt nicht bestreiten das es bequemer ist sich Diamanten zu kaufen.
Nur gibt es ne Menge Möglichkeiten IG Cash gegen Diamanten zu tauschen, bestimme Stats auf einem Fusionsstein sind bis zu 3 Mios wert, und dafür bekommt man genügend Dias um sich wieder 4 Makellose Fusis im CS zu holen.
Man muss immer schauen was einem weiter bringt und was man nicht wirklich braucht und ja man muss handeln können.

Ich habe mehr als Doppelt so viel für monatliche und Anschaffungs-Kosten bei andern Rollenspielen ausgegeben, als ich es in vergleichbarem Zeitraum für RoM werde, und das kann jeder halbwegs erwachsene Mensch schaffen.

Ich weis nicht was die Flames sollen, aber bei WoW haben auch einige Leute viel Gold gekauft, man hat sogar ne Zeit T6 für RL Cash gekauft, ging naürlich nicht an Blizzard, aber es waren auch Aufwendungen um bei einem Spiel mitzuhalten, wenn man gut war natürlich nicht notwendig, aber es war auch notwendig.


----------

